# porridge on a cut??????



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

im currently on a cut atm, was wondering if porridge (70g) is ok to eat in the morning????

i feel really hungry only an hr later after usual breakfast (2 pieces of soya and linseed toast, 6 egg whites)


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah should be ok just manage the quantity tho ie not loads of it ur gonna feel hungry drink 2 glasses of water before u eat ur breakfast will fill u up


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

ok wicked, thanks

its not a agressive cut, just a slow one til xmas like, then a lean bulk...

cheers pal!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Of course it's ok unless you are on a keto diet. I'm on a low carb diet but often eat some carbs if I feel the need to. I find it difficult to go more than a couple of days without some decent carbs. Sometimes I'll make myself suffer, but for me it doesn't make much difference if I add some porridge with a sprinkling of brown sugar. Still losing fat either way.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Porridge is quite filling, I would really struggle to get fat with it. I like to have it before my workouts as it seems to work quite well.


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

porridge is deffo fine while dieting, i have 80g porridge (50g of carbs) mixed 20g of almonds and and 3 scoops of pro-peptide every morning whilst dieting for a show. tastes awesome!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bigricky said:


> porridge is deffo fine while dieting, i have 80g porridge (50g of carbs) mixed 20g of almonds and and 3 scoops of pro-peptide every morning whilst dieting for a show. tastes awesome!


when would you drop the oats?


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

the day before the show!


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

yep! its fine for me, I find I can loose fat easily by just making sure my calories are lowered rather than dropping carbs


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Dont forget oats are complex carbs, so they are usually packed with fiber, vitamins and minerals making them slightly better than simple carbs like sugar, milk and yogurt. They also take longer to digest so will keep you fuller for longer.


----------

